# Me trying to be objective and brutally honest



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

STJ is not out of the question, but you do seem extroverted.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

SugarPlum said:


> ISTJ makes sense to me, actually!


Mind to elaborate?


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Living dead said:


> Mind to elaborate?


I actually edited it. BUT, keep in mind, when I say things, it is usually thinking out loud/brainstorming lol. I am not ruling STJ out with you. You do seem to have lower Intuition, and higher sensing. You said you did "kind of" relate to what I described my Si to be, and you don't seem to be a true Se user, like I assumed. You being anxious and cautious and anxiety prone. High Se doesn't even think about it. They just DO and think later. I relate a lot to you in that area. So if you DO have Se, it is very low imo. Then again, maybe you could be Se-dom and just have anxiety issues? I think if you have high T, it is Te. i don't see high Ti at all. So I am just saying that STJ isn't as far fetched as some would think (to me). But I actually don't see Ne in you. Are you driven like an ENTJ at ALL?

Hmmm.... Maybe ESP or ENFJ is right...I still need to go through this all, thoroughly.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

SugarPlum said:


> I actually edited it. BUT, keep in mind, when I say things, it is usually thinking out loud/brainstorming lol. I am not ruling STJ out with you. You do seem to have lower Intuition, and higher sensing. You said you did "kind of" relate to what I described my Si to be, and you don't seem to be a true Se user, like I assumed. You being anxious and cautious and anxiety prone. High Se doesn't even think about it. They just DO and think later. I relate a lot to you in that area. So if you DO have Se, it is very low imo. Then again, maybe you could be Se-dom and just have anxiety issues? I think if you have high T, it is Te. i don't see high Ti at all. So I am just saying that STJ isn't as far fetched as some would think (to me). But I actually don't see Ne in you. Are you driven like an ENTJ at ALL?
> 
> Hmmm.... Maybe ESP or ENFJ is right...I still need to go through this all, thoroughly.


Yeah,I notice that NFP brainstorming XD
Once I had an ENFP friend here(mysteriously dissapeared :/) and she typed me as almost every type at some point
We finally agree my Se is lower,if there XD
I'm just not truly Se at all,although I am more Se-ish than every SJ I ever met.
Why do you think lower intuition though?

Anyway,ENTJ no way haha,actually Te is the function I can't see myself in at all,it's too goal oriented.And like,some people see it,like @hoopla did after that thing in your thread but I was just trying to help you the only way I could.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah, a lot of people think things through in their heads, and then give an answer. I actually take in all the information. Process. THEN, spit all back out in a big pile of puke. Try on different hats. Look at different options and angles. LITERALLY "think out loud". But this is usually after I have processed all the info first. This is why I deemed an extrovert I think. It's like, NO... I extrovert my ideas and thoughts, but I AM AN INTROVERT. lol

I don't have any concrete reason for low N, besides you just seem to be an S. I could be totally wrong, and I hate it when people do that, so I am being hypocritical lol.

And what are you talking about, with the hoopla thing? <--- confused.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

What is your personal hang up with ENFJ? Are you SURE you are an Fe? If so, is it higher or lower?

I am officially going to start reading your stuff again... Right. NOW.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Well in your thread,when everyone said ESFJ and I said no?

Anyway,all I know is that I relate to EIE in socionics and tert Se and Si PoLR make sense more than other things.I also related to inferior Ti from that link someone posted in bear's thread.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

While I am reading.... 

Fi: http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temperament-forum-dreamers/3065-introverted-feeling.html
Fe: http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temperament-forum-dreamers/5996-extraverted-feeling.html

VERY informative. I do think you prob use Fe after reading this. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Definitely Fe from this.I can see Fi being accurate for my xNFP mother too and I'm not much like that.
I feel Fe is a bit biased towards enneagram 2 fix and Fi 4?
I'm starting to feel mbti and enneagram _are_ actually far more connected than people say.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Why are you still doubting her FE?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

woogiefox said:


> Why are you still doubting her FE?


Well,my Fe isn't exactly.. @alittlebear's lol(sorry for everyone talking about you all the time bear,but your Fe is just so totally what optimists expect all Fe to be XD)


What I mean is that I understand why someone would doubt it.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

*-First the bad.My Fe can really suck. I mean, it's mostly bad, it's so judgmental based on superficial things, too concerned with what's normal and what "normal" people do, it can be hypocritical, often makes me care about dynamics between people more than logic and truth, makes me value relationships and others opinions very highly*

Fe

_*basically I think it's in a way better to suffer crippling social anxiety and low self-esteem than to just let it go,because if you let it go who knows who you'll end up being if you do?*_

Low Ne( most likely inferior), I would think...Maybe lower Ni. Maybe not type related.

_*It can also often be just downright mean and nasty, sometimes for the sake of defending group values or other people, other times...just to feel good I guess,because sometimes life is sad and boring and people are awful and you need to do something and sometimes even forced conflict and drama is better than nothing.*_

This sounds like an unhealthy Fe or Se. Not sure. Maybe both. Looping Fe/Se perhaps?

_*I can be warm,like,I enjoy telling people how much I love them,miss them,like spending time with them,it has been not too obvious though because my parents aren't such emotional people and I ended up admiring certain degree of coldness and detachment.
I can also be generous,because I just really truly enjoy giving,and I like in a way taking care of people,I take pride in being the only grandaughter who goes to the store for my grandma without complaint,I always loved babies but I've also always been strict and parent-ish with older children(part of it is because of jealousy,but still)*_

Fe
_*
I know I am very self-centered, tbh I'm all about me, I'm very introspective,obsessive about introspection and I use it to create the more ideal me mostly, or to be perfectly honest,just admire the me that I am and then share the admirable details with others XD (not saying I'm not self-critical,I can be very self critical too)*_

This actually still seems Fe paired with a introverted perceiving function.

_*Like,"That's not the topic of conversation for your parents" or "If you admit this people will think X and that really sucks because I don't want people to think X"*_

Umm, Fe. Good gawd lol

_*Beauty for me means pleasing to the senses,so something can look beautiful,sound beautiful,feel beautiful to touch.But,some idea,a concept can be beautiful too,even more so than things that look,sound,feel beautiful.
Love is a feeling of affection and care towards another person,caring about someone,their feelings,their safety as much as you care about yourself.*_

Fe/Se

_*I say in others because people often value these things,but they are really...well,they suck at them lol
I think people should strive to be perfect embodiment of their values rather than being like "Well, loyalty is cool but let's let other people be loyal by themselves this one time"*_

Fe

_*I was raised to be an atheist and I guess that's what I am.Because I was raised like that. But still, I sorta believe in/hope for some kind of afterlife, because I hate the idea of life being over,it's just so pointless.But we keep living through our kids,grandkids,gran grandkids,etc.,or even small things we've done that changed the universe forever,like,maybe that one time you had to spend 2 extra minutes looking for your car keyes prevented you from having a car accident and someone who normally would die now survived because of that and now they'll have kids and it'll keep changing everything forever.Maybe that in itself could be seen as some sort of afterlife.*_

Fe prob, with some N.. maybe Ni?

_*In real life I often talk about what's going on in life at the moment,plans for the future,celebrities(mostly the Kardashians for some strange reason),food,clothes,other people,music,etc.*_

This can be Fe thing or an Se thing, or even both. 

*Can't stand them,only thing I can take in limited amounts is going to the store for my grandma as well as doing some other things for her
Otherwise I HATE it,even having to go pay the bills,even buying things I need for myself annoys me(I like buying what I don't really have to buy though)*

Fe/Se

*10. Where do you feel: at one with the environment/a sense of belonging?Everywhere?
I never feel particulary non-belonging,unless like,people are making me feel that.I guess I feel the worst at my own house,because of my stempother and even the place itself never really grew on me.I particularly like malls,and beaches(the kind with sand and million people),I feel most belonging there*

Good grief that sounded Se-dom. Extroverted, and Se for sure

*I don't need help
XD
That was literally the first thing that popped out of my head when reading the question,and honestly,I know some things objectively I should work on but I don't think I really need help*

Strikes me as Te..? Or maybe a stubborn T, period. Inferior Ti? Hmm...

_*Yes,where there's nothing to do,nothing to look forward to,no people around me,just sameness and hopelessness and too much free time.I react by overthinking,crying,thinking myself into crying,then taking it out on other people*_

Some kind of Fe with Se or Ne goin on. I think this sounds very ENFJ'sh.
_*
I dislike people who are too serious,take everything too seriously and can't handle a joke,envious people,impolite people and people who can't communicate in a pleasant way,people who are too immersed in their interests and talk about them even if no one else understands a word of what they are saying,mean people,but also people who have no passion and who are interested only in superficial things and lead superficial conversations.Everything else I like *_

This just screams Fe/Ti and Se/Ni. In what order? I don't know, but I am getting the feeling you are and ENFJ looping.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

woogiefox said:


> Why are you still doubting her FE?


Who me? I never doubted it. That was me brainstorming. Asking questions. I never doubted it. I wanted to make sure Fi isn't there before I hop on with Fe, just because everyone else sees it.

But now, after giving her post a proper read, I see Fe for sure.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

ENFJ, with strong emphasis on the Se. You seem to forget your Ni at times and neglect the Ti. So a looping ENFJ is my final answer. (My second guess would be ESTP). If I had to pick a third it would be ESFx).

Let me just add, I relate to some of the things you say, which is weird. I am supposedly your polar opposite in functions lol. I think you are an awesome person, and we would be great friends actually! 

EDIT: Have you done this test yet, @Living dead @Oswin ?
http://www.celebritytypes.com/cognitive-function/test.php


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

SugarPlum said:


> ENFJ, with strong emphasis on the Se. You seem to forget your Ni at times and neglect the Ti. So a looping ENFJ is my final answer. (My second guess would be ESTP). If I had to pick a third it would be ESFx).
> 
> Let me just add, I relate to some of the things you say, which is weird. I am supposedly your polar opposite in functions lol. I think you are an awesome person, and we would be great friends actually!


I think NFPs and NFJs can have stuff in common though!
Of course,any types can have stuff in common,but even though I'm a firm believer in typing my functions letters themselves mean something and just NF has some meaning,right?
Besides,my mom is one of you guys and I must have some of her influence as well regardless of my functions 
What often doesn't work is two Fe doms in the same room XD(although I guess forum "rooms" don't count)

Anyway,thank you so much,and sorry for sounding unfriendly at that one point,so glad though that the conversation went the way it went,thanks for being direct!


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

LOL. You're silly (no worries). And absolutely.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

*basically I think it's in a way better to suffer crippling social anxiety and low self-esteem than to just let it go,because if you let it go who knows who you'll end up being if you do?*
btw what could this be,really?
I always associated it with some F function and some sort of type 1 influence?But I guess it could be image type too?
Anyway,it's not as panicky as it sounds,but like,basically it's about striving to be important,exceptional,perfect as opposed to being overly comfortable and happy for no apparent reason? lol
It's based on trying to force change rather than to try to accept,I think,I never understood the concept of wanting to accept things.Like,having to actively try to accept something is a sign it shouldn't be that way and you have to change it rather than learn how to accept it.If you were told world was gonna end next week,you'd put all your efforts into it not ending rather than trying to deal with world ending,right?


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't know what it means exactly, but I know I resonate lol


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

@Oswin @alittlebear,what do you think?
I think we touched the similar topic before and I think it's just a overcomplicating NF-ish thing haha

Edit:curious about some others too @Greyhart especially,since I see you're here and am interested in NT perspective


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

btw @drmiller100,never asked you to elaborate,would you mind?


----------

